# Reposting



## Eugene (Jan 29, 2013)

So I'm gonna repost a topic in which I had a weird problem and only one person replied. They said that I was gonna be ok, but I still want to hear from more people. Here's the post, copied and pasted:

So I'm in a weird situation right now. I've had anxiety for more than 5 months now and recently, I've been fearing schizophrenia. 2 days ago, I was trying to calm myself down and forget about the fear of it, but I thought of the symptoms and some were paranoia and delusions. I actually kind of made up some delusion examples, just out of curiosity, and one was about having a spider live inside me of me (I know, it's weird, but that's just my imagination). At first I thought "well that's pretty scary" and then I actually thought a bit about it and imagined what if it actually happened. I have a huge fear of spiders by the way. So now, I'm not actually scared of the spider actually being there, I'm just scared that I'm scared of it (I know it sounds confusing, but this fear of having a weird fear, is causing me more anxiety). It's not like I believe there's a spider, it's just that if I imagine it there, it scares me because my imagination just can be that creative. I'm scared of developing delusions so this does freak me out a bit. Is this paranoia, OCD, or just anxiety? Could it be depression? Thanks .

Just to add to this, I just imagine a spider inside of me and it feels kinda real or something. I "tell" my brain that it's impossible but I think that with this dp and anxiety, my brain doesn't want to listen :/ So leave a post if you guys think you know what this is, and if you guys know if it will go away when I recover from anxiety/dp. Thanks again


----------

